# Tell vintage automatic



## GoronVor (May 6, 2020)

Hi folks. I may have launched a minor obsession after buying my first vintage watch. It is a Tell vintage automatic watch with a 25 jewel Swiss movement. I cannot find much about the brand at all.i am delighted with it and hope £35 was an OK price. Any information would be much appreciated.


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi, and welcome. You'll be doing well to keep your obsession to "minor".

There are at least 6 recorded makers of a Tell brand, one German and five Swiss and one of the latter may be responsible for yours. I'm afraid that without images of the dial and the movement, it's difficult to say any more. Even then, it may not be easy to pin down to a particular maker as vintage brands with multiple possible makers can be a bear to attribute.

Regards.


----------



## GoronVor (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear @GoronVor, I believe that you will find the pictures and my captions here below interesting and helpful in dating and identifying your own Tell wristwatch. So without further ado, here they are:

An important Tell watch with the same branding and monogram logo of your example, Goron, but with the name "FLEURIER" added on the dial. This watch dates to the end of the 1960s and into the 1970s and was made during the period when "Fleurier Watch Company SA" was part of SGT Neuchatel SA, a grouping of 9 Swiss watch companies that lasted from 1968-1981.










(Pic from i.etsystatic.com)

Three views of a very similar 1970s Tell watch to your own, Goron; this example is NOS and the yellow label on the back bears numbers that just might help date it more accurately and throw additional light on the Tell branded watches produced by Fleurier under SGT (pics from Galéria Saleria at images1-hu-secure.gs-static.com).


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Can't grumble at £35 well done , nice catch :thumbsup:


----------



## Citizen Tomatio (Apr 17, 2020)

That looks a nice watch. Good find


----------



## GoronVor (May 6, 2020)

Thanks for all the info.

@Always"watching"

Very much appreciated.

I have popped a new strap on the watch and it is keeping great time. A nice chunky watch.

I have been keeping sane down with vintage watch rabbit hole.


----------

